# What Is A Firecracker?



## Jameson jc (Apr 25, 2011)

Please, DO TELL...


Have heard some chatter here about hospital OD experiences on THC, now either you haven't exercised in20 years, or you have created the holy grail.

Please dont keep it a secret...


----------



## Dominathan (Apr 25, 2011)

It's pretty simple really. Break a graham cracker in two, put peanut butter on each side, and sprinke ground weed on it. Wrap that bitch in foil and throw it in the oven! About as simple as cannabis edibles get. Taste like utter shit.


----------



## pushu (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree... it does taste like shit.
I don't think it was the firecracker that put me down as I made brownies and caps out of the same batch. I expect I would have had the same reaction (if not worse) had I eaten the same ammount of brownie.
the firecrackers are just larger than the brownies so I just ate too much under the wrong conditions
In my opinion, firecrackers are the bottom dwelers in the edible pool


----------



## Dj1209 (Apr 26, 2011)

How do I make one and how much weed do I use?


----------



## reckoning (Apr 26, 2011)

I love Firecrackers! I use about a gram of ABV(Already Been Vaped) weed, Break a graham cracker in half, cover generously with Nutella. Sprinkle the ABV evenly over the Nutella, wrap up in aluminum foil. Bake for ~20 mins, enjoy. Get super baked off what is normally trashed.

I then break this into 1/4ths and eat 1/4th at a time until I achieve desired results. Usually 1/2 of the firecracker will have me good for 6 hours or so.


----------



## Derple (May 3, 2011)

reckoning. i love your avatar.


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2011)

Derple said:


> ooh, and what temp?



varies... by chef.. I say 220 for 20 mins dont go over 250 you will bake your thc off


----------



## hall420 (May 4, 2011)

they are very potent to. don't eat more then 2 at a time. just a heads up..


----------



## newkirk (May 15, 2011)

Firecrackers are the best and simplest single dose edible.


----------

